# Film



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Pimpe /i,


ho visto questo film : _Solo un bacio per favore_


Vi invito a vederlo.

Merita... fa riflettere....e farà discutere...noi.

Lo vorrei commentare insieme a coloroche l'hanno visto. Io l'ho trovato assolutamente delizioso, misurato, esilarante, privodi retorica, assolutamente credibile, ottima colonna sonora ( ma questo è ininfluente ) bellissimi personaggi e molto bravi gli attori.

_.http://cinema.ilsole24ore.com/recensioni/00009549.php_


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Stefano Accorsi mi piace tanto come attore, ti faro' sapere


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stefano Accorsi mi piace tanto come attore, ti faro' sapere


 
sono strasicura che ti piacerà non poco.


guardalo col tuo boy mari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2008)

è meraviglioso.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è meraviglioso.


lo sto scaricando


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lo vedrò senz'altro


----------



## Old Holly (6 Ottobre 2008)

se è già uscito in DVD me lo affitto!


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

miciolina se poi non mi piace ti scheggio un dentino.

ne ho letta una di boldi fenomenale: per l'uomo coi denti gialli ci vuole la cravatta marrone (mi è venuta in mente mentre scrivevo del dentino)


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

ci hai buongusto piccola


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> ci hai buongusto piccola


lo hai visto dunque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





shhhhh non diciamo nulla che è una bella sorpresa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo hai visto dunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


credo si riferisse a brugola per i denti e la cravatta...


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> credo si riferisse a brugola per i denti e la cravatta...


che forum di storditi.
dovremmo cambiare il nome del forum.
STORDIMENTO.IT


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che forum di storditi.
> dovremmo cambiare il nome del forum.
> STORDIMENTO.IT


scusa stordito io o stordita micia?
no perchè cambia, nè?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> scusa stordito io o stordita micia?
> no perchè cambia, nè?


in questo caso la micia
in tutti i casi tu


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in questo caso la micia
> in tutti i casi tu


ma buttarsi giù dal Pirellone l'hai mai contemplato? fossi in te un pensierino ce lo farei...sai che pubblicità al forum?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma buttarsi giù dal Pirellone l'hai mai contemplato? fossi in te un pensierino ce lo farei...sai che pubblicità al forum?


eh certo....prima di buttarmi mi metto una targhetta con scritto sopra Brugola..di tradimento.it


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo....prima di buttarmi mi metto una targhetta con scritto sopra Brugola..di tradimento.it


eccerto....è quella l'idea...e studioaperto ci fa un servizione di quelli....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo....prima di buttarmi mi metto una targhetta con scritto sopra Brugola..di tradimento.it


anche tu un po' stordita... tradimento*.net*....


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

tra tutti...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

delinquenti che siete....guardate sto film e andate in pace.


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> delinquenti che siete....guardate sto film e andate in pace.


io lo guarderò sai??
non ti credere sai?
e se non mi piace non ti parlo più


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo guarderò sai??
> non ti credere sai?
> *e se non mi piace non ti parlo più*


parlo per micia..è una promessa?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> parlo per micia..è una promessa?


sai che secondo me ti devi mangiare una mentina?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che secondo me ti devi mangiare una mentina?


Sai che cosa devi farne del cono?


----------



## brugola (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Sai che cosa devi farne del cono?


no


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no


leccarlo! ma che ti devo spiegare tutto io?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo guarderò sai??
> non ti credere sai?
> e se non mi piace non ti parlo più


tu lo guarderai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e d'incanto
 ti innammorerai....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> parlo per micia..è una promessa?


 

guarda che ti legno..prima e dopo il film... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 biforcuto


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

e poi io mi sono fatta male ad un dito del piede. mortacci di sti piedi


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che ti legno..prima e dopo il film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi io mi sono fatta male ad un dito del piede. mortacci di sti piedi


come biforcuto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












il mignolino? il mignolino fa un male cane..me spiass....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come biforcuto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lacrima biforcuta


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lacrima biforcuta




























'starda...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma buttarsi giù dal Pirellone l'hai mai contemplato? fossi in te un pensierino ce lo farei...sai che pubblicità al forum?





Brugola ha detto:


> eh certo....prima di buttarmi mi metto una targhetta con scritto sopra Brugola..di tradimento.it





Italia1 ha detto:


> eccerto....è quella l'idea...e studioaperto ci fa un servizione di quelli....


 Se non fosse da piangere sarebbe un'idea geniale ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Se non fosse da piangere sarebbe un'idea geniale ...


da piangere in che senso? morta una brugola se ne fa un'altra...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> da piangere in che senso? morta una brugola se ne fa un'altra...


 trovo il tipo di scherzo poco attraente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> trovo il tipo di scherzo poco attraente.


ossignore...........


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2008)

*Italia!*



Italia1 ha detto:


> ossignore...........


Lascia fuori il signore da questi intrallazzi.... vuoi che denunci la cosa alla Badessa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## brugola (9 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> trovo il tipo di scherzo poco attraente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia fuori il signore da questi intrallazzi.... vuoi che denunci la cosa alla Badessa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omadonna....


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


già fatto?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> già fatto?


 
cazzarone lo hai visto il film?


----------



## Old Italia1 (9 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzarone lo hai visto il film?


no, lo sto scaricando...
le faremo sapere al più presto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (10 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cazzarone lo hai visto il film?


l'ho appena finito di scaricare....questo we me lo vedo...poi ti dico


----------



## Mari' (11 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pimpe /i,
> 
> 
> ho visto questo film : _Solo un bacio per favore_
> ...


Grazie Micio, hai detto bene: Delizioso,ed anche divertente ... lo consiglio anch'io a chi non l'ha visto ancora.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie Micio, hai detto bene: Delizioso,ed anche divertente ... lo consiglio anch'io a chi non l'ha visto ancora.


Mari'...mi fa piacere tanto che ti sia piaciuto...lo hai trovato assolutamente perfetto come l'ho trovato io?

perfetto nel disegno dei ruoli, dei personaggi, nella descrizione della amicizia, dell'amore, insomma....una gradevolissima pennellata sull'amore,,,ed è anche esilarante in certi momenti.

poi le facce..tutte cosi normali...


----------



## Mari' (15 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari'...mi fa piacere tanto che ti sia piaciuto...lo hai trovato assolutamente perfetto come l'ho trovato io?
> 
> perfetto nel disegno dei ruoli, dei personaggi, nella descrizione della amicizia, dell'amore, insomma....una gradevolissima pennellata sull'amore,,,ed è anche esilarante in certi momenti.
> 
> poi le facce..tutte cosi normali...


La scena di lui a letto con lei, nudo come un verme con i calzini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   e' bestiale, e' da morire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mari'...mi fa piacere tanto che ti sia piaciuto...lo hai trovato assolutamente perfetto come l'ho trovato io?
> 
> perfetto nel disegno dei ruoli, dei personaggi, nella descrizione della amicizia, dell'amore, insomma....una gradevolissima pennellata sull'amore,,,ed è anche esilarante in certi momenti.
> 
> *poi le facce..tutte cosi normali*...


 Non l'ho ancora visto, ma adoro i film europei con facce ...umane


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'ho ancora visto, ma adoro i film europei con facce ...umane


 
Vedrai Persa, non so quale reazione avrai...io ho riso di gusto e frignato anche...ma nel complesso lo considero assolutamente un film che merita di essere visto.è una riflessione in piu'...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Ottobre 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> La scena di lui a letto con lei, nudo come un verme con i calzini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  si...è vero..

..e tutto cosi reale proprio perchè nessuno dei protagonisti ha la faccia da femme fatale o di colui che fa il seduttore impunito..tutte facce e situazioni normali, reali, o surreali semmai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

*Burn after reading*

Ho visto il film dei fratelli Coen.
Non è strepitoso, ma davvero carino: ben congeniato, sorprendente e fa più ridere più le cose si fanno tragiche...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho visto il film dei fratelli Coen.
> Non è strepitoso, ma davvero carino: ben congenuato, sorprendente e fa più ridere più le cose si fanno tragiche...


prendo nota ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Ottobre 2008)

sto cercando di scaricare "mamma mia" e nell'ordine ho scaricato
1)un film amatoriale di scambi di coppia
2)un film di provini di Rocco Siffredi (ovvio che il Rocco è il provinatore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
3)Stuart Little





















ps: e non sapevo che il padre di Stuart fosse il Dr. House
dimenticavo:
4) un porno stile "incesto"....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sto cercando di scaricare "mamma mia" e nell'ordine ho scaricato
> 1)un film amatoriale di scambi di coppia
> 2)un film di provini di Rocco Siffredi (ovvio che il Rocco è il provinatore
> 
> ...


Magari possono suscitare un certo interesse anche questi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari possono suscitare un certo interesse anche questi...


ma che intervento ovvio!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Ottobre 2008)

jamo fatta! 
al quinto tentativo abbiamo anche "mamma mia"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> jamo fatta!
> al quinto tentativo abbiamo anche "mamma mia"


 Bravo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bravo!


grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2008)

Domani parliamo del nuovo film di Woody Allen...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Domani parliamo del nuovo film di Woody Allen...


quello con l'odiosa Penelope Cruz?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quello con l'odiosa Penelope Cruz?


Si si, sono curiosa. Ho letto alcune recensioni e pare che sia uno dei film più riusciti ed ironici di Woody....


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si si, sono curiosa. Ho letto alcune recensioni e pare che sia uno dei film più riusciti ed ironici di Woody....


stanotte (a notte fonda) hanno mandato in onda la maledizione dello scorpione di giada...carino..


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> jamo fatta!
> al quinto tentativo abbiamo anche "mamma mia"


uomo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















me lo mandi via msn stanotte??


ps. anche un pornazzo, grazie


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uomo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...

i pornazzi li ho visionati e cestinati me spiass


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...
> 
> i pornazzi li ho visionati e cestinati me spiass


cioè...in un giorno ti sei visionato tre film porno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












complimenti!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*ale*



Italia1 ha detto:


> quello con l'odiosa Penelope Cruz?


 
rompichez...condivido..non la sopporto nemmen io


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rompichez...condivido..non la sopporto nemmen io


io la adoro!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Pimpi....Wall-e 



è bellissimo.

per chi ama ilgenere.





quelli della PIXAR sono GENI


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la adoro!!











ecco...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè...in un giorno ti sei visionato tre film porno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchionissima....visionare vuol dire dare una rapida carrellata (2-3 minuti) a film. gli amatoriali facevano cacare ma, come spesso è successo con le sue produzioni) il Film del Rocchetto meritava. lui e un altro che si facevano a turno circa 40 ragazze..


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io la adoro!!


rompichez...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

voglio essere assunta dalla pixar...ma non so disegnare

	
	
		
		
	


	





e allora voglio fare la doppiatrice...lo vorrei....tanto...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchionissima....visionare vuol dire dare una rapida carrellata (2-3 minuti) a film. gli amatoriali facevano cacare ma, come spesso è successo con le sue produzioni) il Film del Rocchetto meritava. lui e un altro che si facevano a turno circa 40 ragazze..


io ne ho visti due col roccone e ..li ricordo ancora 

	
	
		
		
	


	












40 son troppe.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci si è dedicato come si deve ,evidentemente........


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ne ho visti due col roccone e ..li ricordo ancora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'inquadratura era zinne culo bocca culo zinne


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'inquadratura era zinne culo bocca culo zinne


dal roccone che ti aspettavi??materia grigia, encefalo, fegato e pancreas??


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dal roccone che ti aspettavi??materia grigia, encefalo, fegato e pancreas??


almeno un iride ogni tanto...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno un iride ogni tanto...


naaaaaaaa
col roccone addosso l'iride lo chiudi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'ho appena finito di scaricare....questo we me lo vedo...poi ti dico


 
siae e guardia di finanza ti salutano


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Si si, sono curiosa. Ho letto alcune recensioni e pare che sia uno dei film più riusciti ed ironici di Woody....


anch'io voglio andarlo a vedere


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> almeno un iride ogni tanto...


o un dito del piede..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

chi ha visto 'amore bugie e calcetto'? è di qualche mese fa, l'ho visto ieri sera è carino e mi ha fatto ridere... ora arriva la domanda seria: martina, la ragazza del tipo preciso e calcolatore piero, è incinta MA il bimbo nn è di piero ma di adam (un carissimo amico di piero), dopo una scopata dopo canne e alcol... che si fa in questi casi? si confessa e si distrugge tutto oppure si lascia piero nel mondo dorato e sognante della paternità?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Io consiglio L'uomo di vetro a chi ancora non l'ha visto

http://www.mymovies.it/dizionario/recensione.asp?id=47312

L'ho visto stanotte e mi e' piaciuto molto.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> chi ha visto 'amore bugie e calcetto'? è di qualche mese fa, l'ho visto ieri sera è carino e mi ha fatto ridere... ora arriva la domanda seria: martina, la ragazza del tipo preciso e calcolatore piero, è incinta MA il bimbo nn è di piero ma di adam (un carissimo amico di piero), dopo una scopata dopo canne e alcol... *che si fa* in questi casi? si confessa e si distrugge tutto oppure si lascia piero nel mondo dorato e sognante della paternità?


 sono arrivata alla conclusione che puoi fare quello che credi tanto ci sarà sempre chi dirà che una è la cosa giusta e l'altra no. Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. Io non  credo potrei tenere un segreto del genere. Non penso ce la farei. ma pure martina sembrava non farcela e invece alla fine.... 
speriamo che non ci capiti mai?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono arrivata alla conclusione che puoi fare quello che credi tanto ci sarà sempre chi dirà che una è la cosa giusta e l'altra no. Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. Io non  credo potrei tenere un segreto del genere. Non penso ce la farei. ma pure martina sembrava non farcela e invece alla fine....
> speriamo che non ci capiti mai?


lo so anche io che nn c'è una 'verità assoluta' in questi casi casi...

cmq io nn credo che avrei retto un peso come quello di martina; mentre invece avrei retto il peso di adam (cioè da amico (bastardo) nn avrei parlato).


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> lo so anche io che nn c'è una 'verità assoluta' in questi casi casi...
> 
> cmq io nn credo che avrei retto un peso come quello di martina; mentre invece avrei retto il peso di adam (cioè da amico (bastardo) nn avrei parlato).


 chissà perchè ma lo immaginavo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















comunque ricordo che quando ho visto il film ho pensato :io non potrei! Parlerei! poi, visto come piero la prendeva.. .forse anche io avrei taciuto.... mah!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chissà perchè ma lo immaginavo!!


why?!?!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Grande82 ha detto:


> comunque ricordo che quando ho visto il film ho pensato :io non potrei! Parlerei! poi, visto come piero la prendeva.. .forse anche io avrei taciuto.... mah!


beh, onestamente anche x me è stata questa la reazione... cmq come x un tradimento, che senso ha parlare e fare casino quando si vive bene? è un peso enorme, sono d'accordo, è una merdata, però piero è così felice, vale la pena 'distruggerlo' x essere sincera quando puoi nn cambieranno le cose (lei sarà cmq incinta e ci sarà sempre un bambino)... confessare sarebbe stato solo x alleggerirsi la coscienza...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> why?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beh, però è pur vero che in quel caso confessare non è solo un dolore che dai ma anche un'informazione dovuta.... metti che in futuro ci fossero problemi chirurgici? O che comunque il figlio di martina si prende una sbadata per la figlia di adam? Insomma, le cose sono legate anche a terze persone..... Martina non regala a piero un maglione comprato per adam, ma gli dà un figlio.. che non è suo.... forse il senso, oltre alla coscienza, ce l'avrebbe..... resta che è difficile fare quel passo....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (20 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> beh, però è pur vero che in quel caso confessare non è solo un dolore che dai ma anche un'informazione dovuta.... metti che in futuro ci fossero problemi chirurgici? O che comunque il figlio di martina si prende una sbadata per la figlia di adam? Insomma, le cose sono legate anche a terze persone..... Martina non regala a piero un maglione comprato per adam, ma gli dà un figlio.. che non è suo.... forse il senso, oltre alla coscienza, ce l'avrebbe..... resta che è difficile fare quel passo....


mmmmh, obiettivamente nn hai torto.... bel casino...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ognuno deve assumersi la responsabilità dei propri atti e non scaricarla su altri adducendo scuse più o meno fantasiose...


----------

